# Whole Grain Cheerios and Goldfish?



## intunement (Jul 23, 2009)

My 17 month old son's friend eats Cheerios and Goldfish, and my son really wants them. I don't give him anything with added sugar or enriched flour. Are there Healthy versions of these? He would LOVE to be able to eat some whole wheat O's or Fish.


----------



## Daisie125 (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *intunement* 
My 17 month old son's friend eats Cheerios and Goldfish, and my son really wants them. I don't give him anything with added sugar or enriched flour. Are there Healthy versions of these? He would LOVE to be able to eat some whole wheat O's or Fish.









There are whole grain gold fish, but I've never read the package ingredients... I know there are lots of organic o's and whole wheat o's and all sorts of stuff like that - but I'm willing to bet they all have sugar.


----------



## lil_earthmomma (Dec 29, 2006)

Do you feed him bread? I just slice some of my homemade bread (I do no knead bread) and cube it, toss it in olive oil and garlic powder and onion powder and bake till golden. Croutons!!! Turns out, they are a very delightful toddler snack!


----------



## tjsmama (Jun 15, 2007)

The Annie's bunny crackers are a nice alternative to goldfish, and I think they're even organic (or partly organic, anyway).


----------



## SandyMom (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lil_earthmomma* 
Do you feed him bread? I just slice some of my homemade bread (I do no knead bread) and cube it, toss it in olive oil and garlic powder and onion powder and bake till golden. Croutons!!! Turns out, they are a very delightful toddler snack!









We do croutons too instead of goldfish!
I add parm sometimes. My lo's like it when they turn out kinda chewy - but I haven''t yet mastered how to do that consistently - is it an oil thing or baking time?


----------



## lil_earthmomma (Dec 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SandyMom* 
We do croutons too instead of goldfish!
I add parm sometimes. My lo's like it when they turn out kinda chewy - but I haven''t yet mastered how to do that consistently - is it an oil thing or baking time?

Hmmm... I'm not sure, I always bake mine till crunchy!


----------



## Holiztic (Oct 10, 2005)

We just let grandma give DS a little cup of Annie's cheddar bunnies when he is at her house (1-2 times a month) as a special treat. Otherwise we are cracker/cereal/cookie etc free.

You can make homemade crackers (I never have, we're grain light), and could put cheese in, even cut 'em in cute shapes.


----------



## *Robin* (Aug 30, 2007)

We are trying to cut out Annie's Bunnies. We thought they were a good alternative to goldfish for occasional consumption. I recently became sensitive to MSG and other excitotoxins related to MSG. I read the Bunnies ingredient list and it has 'yeast extract' which is basically another name foe MSG. The Amy's brand right now is reformulating their products to remove it. I hope Annie's follows suit.


----------



## Yulia_R (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Robin** 
We are trying to cut out Annie's Bunnies. We thought they were a good alternative to goldfish for occasional consumption. I recently became sensitive to MSG and other excitotoxins related to MSG. I read the Bunnies ingredient list and it has 'yeast extract' which is basically another name foe MSG. The Amy's brand right now is reformulating their products to remove it. I hope Annie's follows suit.

wow! yeast extract is MSG?! Do you have any links for that?


----------



## *Robin* (Aug 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yulia_R* 
wow! yeast extract is MSG?! Do you have any links for that?

I am newly sensative (causes migraines) to MSG and have been reading a LOT about it. It says it in the book 'Excitotoxins' by Russell Blaylock, but also on this site: http://www.truthinlabeling.org/Jack_hiddensources.htm


----------



## Holiztic (Oct 10, 2005)

I am amazed what is MSG or contains MSG or a similar excitotoxin.

I mean, when they can be labeled simply as "spices" or "natural flavoring" and can be in organic food, it pretty much takes everything off the table!

Which is one of the many reasons we eat only homemade or farm-made foods!


----------



## lil_earthmomma (Dec 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holiztic* 
I am amazed what is MSG or contains MSG or a similar excitotoxin.

I mean, when they can be labeled simply as "spices" or "natural flavoring" and can be in organic food, it pretty much takes everything off the table!

Which is one of the many reasons we eat only homemade or farm-made foods!









:

I think a lot of organic processed foods are really unhealthy and people are buying into them under the guise of "organic".










Obviously any food that has very little nutritional value should be a treat. I have no problem with treats, but they shouldn't be a staple in anyone's diet imho.


----------

